# Where to buy a used car?



## lastchancers (Jun 19, 2008)

Can anyone give us any info about where to buy a decent used car in Cyprus - preferably around Paphos? There are a few dealers on the internet, but a personal recommendation would be really appreciated. We don't want to get caught out by any "Arfur Daly" types! For info, we are moving over in October, and are looking for something like a family hatchback/saloon, maybe 2004 onwards, not too thirsty on the fuel and cheap to tax. Any ideas


----------



## rivonia (Jun 26, 2008)

Simon Emery of Deals on Wheels in Geroskipou should be able to help - also does all the paperwork. Tel. 99 315 649


----------



## lastchancers (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for that, Rivonia, appreciate it.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

From experience, I suggest you go for a Japanese make. Parts are easy to get for the more common Japanese makes. 

There are many Kia vehicles available cheaply. But when we needed a common part for one it was impossible to get in Cyprus.


----------

